# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что делать?????

## Кристина 91

Харе Кришна!Помогите разобраться со своими чувствами.Меня всегда интересует что-то новое.До встречи с преданными, меня интересовали вопросы.Кто я?Зачем я здесь?Что я должна делать?И на моем путь начались появляться ответы.В прошлом году я познакомилась с преданными.И они помогали мне,давая ответы на мои вопросы.Мне дарили книги.Я ходила в храм. Начала читать Гиту.Мне это очень нравилось и приносило удовольствие и счастье.На киртане мое сердце открывалось и радовалось.Потом переезд в другую страну.Стресы, нервы, переживания.Но только Бог давал сил и терпения.Я начала читать джапу.Каждый день несколько кругов успокаивали меня.Но в последнне время что-то не так.когда слышу имя Бога, сердце никак не реагирует.Во время джапы в голову приходит всякая ругань.Во время киртана я не получаю удовольствия которое было.Сердце закрылось.Я хожу , как мумия.Нет эмоций.Я, как камень,без чувств.Меня это тревожит.Куда всё подевалось?И главное почему?Ведь все было хорошо.Может здесь мне кто-то поможет найти ответ?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Кристина, спасибо, что Вы написали это письмо, оно передает Ваши чувства и волнение.  Я сочувствую Вам и понимаю, что Вам сейчас действительно трудно. 
Несомненно, что в том, что происходит с Вами, есть какая – то причина. Этот вопрос  не из простых и откровенно говоря, просто сейчас написать Вам письменно - ответ и решить этот вопрос как то сразу у меня не получится. Мне было бы удобней лично пообщаться с Вами по Скайпу, задать Вам вопросы, больше узнать об этой ситуации и потом что – то Вам ответить. На мой взгляд, в  данном случае это было бы более эффективно. Я очень хочу помочь Вам, но для этого мне необходимо вот такое условие. Пожалуйста, примите решение и напишите мне на  Скайп --- virochan61. Если Вы решите, что этот вариант Вам не подходит, то напишите мне и я в ближайшие дни я что-то отвечу Вам письменно.

----------


## Кристина 91

Добрый вечер.Скажите когда Вам можно позвонить?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Добрый день Кристина. Мне удобно в пятницу 7 ноября в 15ч. по москве. Пожалуйста давайте переписываться в Скайпе. Мне так удобней. Мой Скайп -- virochan61

----------

